# Cell Size versus Bee Size



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

The March 2007 Bee Culture, page 18, has an interesting article reporting some research concerning cell size versus bee size. I haven't seen the original study, but this article reports about a 1% reduction in bee size, tracheal size, and some wing venation when Apis mellifera mellifera is placed on small cell comb. Those bees experienced a significant reduction of about 11% in body mass. And the small cell diameter was reduced about 8% in width after five months.

Apis mm is a much larger bee, in some characteristics up to 30% larger, than the bees available in the US. I would suspect that a smaller cell size would impact the development of this larger be more than the it would our smaller bees. And I doubt that anyone could visually detect a 1% change in appearance between large and small cell bees, even with this larger bee. It's probably well within the natural size variation caused by other factors like genetics and nutrition. Maybe, I'm not as blind as I thought. But I could sure use some help laying tile from you guys who can spot that 1% :>)

It's interesting to note that the change in body mass is exactly opposite of what has been speculated in the small cell camp. Some re-thinking and more observations are needed here.

Regards
Dennis
Knowing that measuring bee exteriors isn't much fun. I can't even image what measuring bee trachea would do to a guy.

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/seasonal-bee-size/


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

1%? I sure THOUGHT I could see a difference in my small cell bees.

Was I just imagining that I could?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

or maybe the researchers are "imagining" you can't 

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My son, who is not a beekeeper and knows nothing of "small cell" bees makes comments on how big the bees are when he goes to the State Fair and they have some in an observation hive. It's obvious to HIM and he's not paying any attention. Of course there's an observation hive in the living room where he sees them all the time.

Unless I'm misreading it you're saying it's an 11% reduction in mass isn't it?

"significant reduction of about 11% in body mass"

If so, 11% is a LOT more than 1%.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

*body mass aerodynamics*

Is there anyone out there who would know how to calculate comparative aerodynamics between small and large bees, given body mass changes and (presumably) difference in wing area? Power:weight ratio must be a significant factor in range and speed of flight and perhaps in bee longevity.


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

*Bee Size Variable By Season*

Dennis, 

Thought you had established that bee/cell size depended on season and conditions (hive needs)? This is along the lines of what I have observed. This is not to say that regression isn't/can't happen, just that envirnmental conditions may increase/decrease the sucess of such attempts. 

I think that bee size fluctuates around a *central average size* throughout the year. 
That central average size is smaller for SC bees than LC bees.
I think that LC bees do produce near SC average size bees at certain times of the year. (ex. very early spring)

This observation may have a slant.
The rest of the year the hive has considerably more bees. 
Purhaps the smalled LC bees are there year round, but diluted by many more ave. LC bees throughout the late spring/summer/fall? 

This complicates nailing down an exact cell size for a colony, but it could explain some difficulties in measuring bees. 

This should however be reflected in the broodnest structure. 
Center comb cells should be smalled diameter than edge comb cells.
This would reflect the smaller winter bees seen in early spring. 
It would also account for the dilution of larger LC bees as the season draws on. 

If I can reasonable measure, and see, a cell size change, it only makes sense that I should also able to "see" the impact on the physical size of my bees also. 

Purhaps this document is demonstrating something we haven't considered. 
Might the variation on cellsize across the comb be less in southern climates (where temperature fluctuations are milder) than in northern climates? Might the size variation in bees be more obvious in northern climates? I feel certain that the time of the year that this study was performed might have an impact in the findings.

-Jeff


----------

